# Confused about new Directv HD Tivo receiver



## CTB6 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi everyone. I had no idea the new Directv Tivo unit was available until going to my Now Playing List on my old unit opened up a message from Directv. So upon looking into this new unit, I had some questions - some about features, some from confusion of online info.

1) I've been nursing two old DirecTivo units for a million years. Both suffer from the pixelation issue (which I have not yet tried to fix). I'm used to using the two tuners with buffer to maximum effect - swapping between two live programs using the down arrow. Does this new unit operate the same way? EDIT: I think I found that this answer is Yes, but if anyone can confirm, that'd be cool.
2) Can you transfer programs to computer via the USB port? I have no idea what Directv Whole House, etc., are, as I've been using these units stand-alone for years. I just wondered if you can connect to the USB on the new units and transfer.
3) It sounds like you can expand to a new external hard drive. True? And if so, how?
4) Someone said "all units are leased." I'm confused - does the $199 purchase price at the website merely get you the unit delivered and you STILL don't own it? Can someone clarify here? I saw the $20/mo markup fee (they call it Advanced Receiver - yeah, whatever) and of course the usual $5/mo Tivo service fee, which are bad enough if you own the unit. Do you really not own the unit?
5) If I read correctly, I don't need a B-band converter if I only have SD programming (I don't have HD). I would need to get two B-band converters to use my old dish with the new unit if I wanted HD. Is that correct?

Thanks for any help you can offer. I can't seem to find much info on these online yet, other than here. Thanks again!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

1. Yes, the new Tivo has the same 30-minute dual tuner buffer feature as your old Tivo. Hopefully it won't suffer from whatever "pixelation" issue you're having.

2. No. 

3. You can connect an external eSATA drive and the THR22 will use that drive instead of its internal drive. The maximum drive size supported is 2TB. 

4. All DirecTV Receivers and DVRs are leased. The price would be MUCH higher if you want to own them outright. And there's no benefit to owning because the monthly fees are the same. You're committed for 24-months and will need to pay a termination fee if you cancel your service within 24-months. 

5. You will need B-Band Converters with the standard Slimline HD satellite dish. The newer Single Wire Multiswitch dish does not require a B-Band Converter. If this is your first HD box, then call DirecTV and they'll provide a new Slimline HD dish with free installation.


----------



## CTB6 (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## mary123 (May 2, 2012)

My kids are so upset that the new tvs messed up their tivos.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

mary123 said:


> My kids are so upset that the new tvs messed up their tivos.


Huh? How did the new tvs mess up their Tivos? Details please.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Maybe they got Spam on them?


----------

